# Napoli - Juventus. 26 Settembre ore 20.45. Tv Sky e Mediaset Premium



## Tifo'o (24 Settembre 2015)

Big match in questa sesta giornata di Serie A tra il Napoli e la Juve. La Juventus sembrava in ripresa dopo la vittoria col City e Genoa, ma i problemi persistono. La Juve sembra stare "meglio" fuori casa che in casa.

Il Napoli pure sembra altalenante. Dopo i 5 gol inflitti al Club Brugge e 5 inflitti alla Lazio in due giornate, la squadra di Sarri aveva dato l'impressione di essere una schiaccia sassi. Tuttavia lo 0-0 a Carpi, ha riportato l'ambiente sulla terra.

Napoli a 6 punti Juve a 5. L'Inter invece impegnata a Firenze contro la Fiore, in caso di vittoria la squadra di Mancini potrebbe scappare via.

La Juve vinse lo scorso anno 1-3 al San Paolo con un gran gol di Pogba e Vidal.

Dove vedere la partita in tv?

Sarà possibile seguire il match su Sky e Mediaset Premium

A seguire commenti e formazioni


----------



## Sir Pilade (24 Settembre 2015)

La Juve si riprenderà alla grande e vincerà 5-0 con Higuain che sbaglia un rigore!


----------



## mefisto94 (24 Settembre 2015)

Boh, mi pare difficile che la Juve la vinca.


----------



## AntaniPioco (24 Settembre 2015)

Un pareggino sarebbe l'ideale


----------



## juventino (24 Settembre 2015)

Perdiamo al 300%. Il Napule contro di noi al San Paolo si gasa sempre.


----------



## BlackAndWhite (24 Settembre 2015)

juventino ha scritto:


> Perdiamo al 300%. Il Napule contro di noi al San Paolo si gasa sempre.



e molto difficile ma dire che perdiamo 300% non mi sembra giusto..

a noi tutto gira male in questo momento ma anche loro non e che sono in uno grande momento e puoi dietro ballano di brutto e con i spazio che lascierano dybala,morata,cuadrado possono fare grandi cose


----------



## Aragorn (24 Settembre 2015)

È il brutto di gettare punti contro squadre di bassa leva in casa: dover poi essere costretti ad andare a vincere partite che in teoria si potevano anche pareggiare o perdere.


----------



## Louis Gara (24 Settembre 2015)

Forza Napoli


----------



## admin (24 Settembre 2015)

Daje Napule


----------



## MilanLover (24 Settembre 2015)

Forza Napoli


----------



## Ma che ooh (24 Settembre 2015)

Sir Pilade ha scritto:


> La Juve si riprenderà alla grande e vincerà 5-0 con Higuain che sbaglia un rigore!



Non succederà mai, perchè credo sia quasi statisticamente impossibile, però se la tua  , si realizza,, e la Juve pareggia / perde, diventi il mio nuovo idolo


----------



## juventino (24 Settembre 2015)

BlackAndWhite ha scritto:


> e molto difficile ma dire che perdiamo 300% non mi sembra giusto..
> 
> *a noi tutto gira male in questo momento* ma anche loro non e che sono in uno grande momento e puoi dietro ballano di brutto e con i spazio che lascierano dybala,morata,cuadrado possono fare grandi cose



E' anche per questo che sono così fermamente convinto che sabato perdiamo.


----------



## Nicco (24 Settembre 2015)

Forza Napoli?
Forza Juve, sarà davanti a noi a maggio mentre per i partenopei non è detto.


----------



## Sir Pilade (25 Settembre 2015)

Ma che ooh ha scritto:


> Non succederà mai, perchè credo sia quasi statisticamente impossibile, però se la tua  , si realizza,, e la Juve pareggia / perde, diventi il mio nuovo idolo



Onestamente, lasciando da parte il gufaggio e lo sfottò, io la Juve la vedo male, a Napoli ha sempre sofferto. Vero che il Napoli pure non è in un periodo d'oro ma il vantaggio di giocare al S.Paolo si sentirà, secondo me!


----------



## Blu71 (25 Settembre 2015)

Un pareggio sarebbe ideale ma credo che vincerà il Napoli.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (25 Settembre 2015)

Nelle partite toste la Juventus si risveglia, 2.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (25 Settembre 2015)

Spero in un pareggio all'ultimo minuto di Chiellini (ha recuperato?) di mano, in fuorigioco, dopo aver atterrato portiere e difensore su un calcio d'angolo inesistente

Pareggio + mazzate


----------



## Ma che ooh (25 Settembre 2015)

Sir Pilade ha scritto:


> Onestamente, lasciando da parte il gufaggio e lo sfottò, io la Juve la vedo male, a Napoli ha sempre sofferto. Vero che il Napoli pure non è in un periodo d'oro ma il vantaggio di giocare al S.Paolo si sentirà, secondo me!



Vediamo, io mi vado a giocare la vittoria del Napoli, e il pareggio ( sperando di no ) fra Roma e Carpi , così ecco il risultato ----------->


----------



## Mou (25 Settembre 2015)

La mia speranza per questa partita è il "mago" Sarri. Spero trasmetta il più possibile la su mediocrità alla squadra.


----------



## mefisto94 (25 Settembre 2015)

Mou ha scritto:


> La mia speranza per questa partita è il "mago" Sarri. Spero trasmetta il più possibile la su mediocrità alla squadra.



E infatti il Napoli fa una figura migliore con le squadre più forti. Con le piccole sta facendo una fatica pazzesca.


----------



## markjordan (25 Settembre 2015)

goleada napoli o sagra del furto juve


----------



## prebozzio (25 Settembre 2015)

Spero in una bella partita


----------



## Mou (25 Settembre 2015)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> E infatti il Napoli fa una figura migliore con le squadre più forti. Con le piccole sta facendo una fatica pazzesca.



Figura migliore contro una Lazio disastrata? Contro il Brugge? Per fortuna c'è Sarri...


----------



## Superdinho80 (25 Settembre 2015)

markjordan ha scritto:


> goleada napoli o sagra del furto juve



ho anche io questo dubbio


----------



## Dany20 (25 Settembre 2015)

Una X mi andrebbe bene.


----------



## mefisto94 (25 Settembre 2015)

Mou ha scritto:


> Figura migliore contro una Lazio disastrata? Contro il Brugge? Per fortuna c'è Sarri...



Per carità, però contro il Carpi (peggio di queste due)non sono riusciti a fare nemmeno un golletto. se lasci loro spazi i giocatori in attacco li hanno, bisogna avere comunque prudenza.


----------



## Roten1896 (25 Settembre 2015)

mah, la Juventus ha già fatto l'impresa lo scorso anno, dico pareggio
se il Napoli perdesse sarebbe un guaio perché poi verrebbero a fare la partita della vita a San Siro


----------



## Mou (25 Settembre 2015)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Per carità, però contro il Carpi (peggio di queste due)non sono riusciti a fare nemmeno un golletto. se lasci loro spazi i giocatori in attacco li hanno, bisogna avere comunque prudenza.



Siamo d'accordo. Ma guardando la Juve schierata a Roma, non prevedo una squadra d'assalto


----------



## Serginho (26 Settembre 2015)

io dico 1x


----------



## Shevchenko (26 Settembre 2015)

Secondo me vincerà la Juventus. Il Napoli la puo' giusto vedere col binocolo la mentalità vincente dei bianconeri.


----------



## kolao95 (26 Settembre 2015)

Netta vittoria degli azzurri secondo me.


----------



## The Ripper (26 Settembre 2015)

Chi perde dice addio definitivamente alle prime 2 posizioni in classifica imho

Una bella X....


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (26 Settembre 2015)

Secondo me vince la Juve.


----------



## Mou (26 Settembre 2015)

Padoin terzino destro........


----------



## sballotello (26 Settembre 2015)

e noi tifiamo nabule, tiè . Vado controcorrente: io dico che la juventus porterà a casa punti da Napoli, cosi come ha fatto con il City.


----------



## Hellscream (26 Settembre 2015)

sballotello ha scritto:


> e noi tifiamo nabule, tiè . Vado controcorrente: io dico che la juventus porterà a casa punti da Napoli, cosi come ha fatto con il City.



.


----------



## Marchisio89 (26 Settembre 2015)

Padoin titolare ahahahah niente non vogliamo neanche provarci


----------



## Mou (26 Settembre 2015)

Marchisio89 ha scritto:


> Padoin titolare ahahahah niente non vogliamo neanche provarci



È pur vero che Caceres è out (strano...), non abbiamo alternative lì.
Davanti Zaza-Dybala.


----------



## Mou (26 Settembre 2015)

*Formazione ufficiale Juventus (4-3-1-2):* Buffon, Padoin, Bonucci, Chiellini, Evra, Lemina, Hernanes, Pogba, Pereyra, Zaza, Dybala


----------



## Tifo'o (26 Settembre 2015)

Mou ha scritto:


> *Formazione ufficiale Juventus (4-3-1-2):* Buffon, Padoin, Bonucci, Chiellini, Evra, Lemina, Hernanes, Pogba, Pereyra, Zaza, Dybala



Alex sandro? Hanno speso 26 mln per un terzino e giocano con nonno Evra?


----------



## admin (26 Settembre 2015)

*Formazioni ufficiali:

Napoli (4-3-3): Reina; Hysaj, Albiol, Koulibaly, Ghoulam; Allan, Jorginho, Hamsik; Insigne; Callejon, Higuain

Juventus (4-3-1-2): Buffon, Padoin, Bonucci, Chiellini, Evra, Lemina, Hernanes, Pogba, Pereyra, Zaza, Dybala*


----------



## Mou (26 Settembre 2015)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Alex sandro? Hanno speso 26 mln per un terzino e giocano con nonno Evra?



Ancora Sandro la differenza non la fa, Evra a Manchester ha fatto una grande prestazione.


----------



## Roten1896 (26 Settembre 2015)

La formazione di max fa capire che ormai la Juventus si concentra solo sulla champions


----------



## davoreb (26 Settembre 2015)

La Juve gioca in modo vergognoso


----------



## admin (26 Settembre 2015)

*Insigneeeeeee

1-0*


----------



## Roten1896 (26 Settembre 2015)

Buffon in lag stile Abbiati


----------



## MaggieCloun (26 Settembre 2015)

Pazzesco, ma quanti gol prendono? peggio che noi tra un pò.


----------



## BossKilla7 (26 Settembre 2015)

I carcerati paiono una squadra di Lega Pro


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (26 Settembre 2015)

sta juve fa ridere


----------



## Roten1896 (26 Settembre 2015)

Pogbahahaha


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (26 Settembre 2015)

Che pacco sto dybala


----------



## juventino (26 Settembre 2015)

40 milioni per comprare un fantasma...


----------



## Chrissonero (26 Settembre 2015)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Pogbahahaha



E ti ricordo hanno rifiutato 80 mln..


----------



## Darren Marshall (26 Settembre 2015)

Pogba sembra un fesso qualunque.


----------



## mefisto94 (26 Settembre 2015)

Juve in confusione. A centrocampo non sanno cosa fare del pallone.


----------



## admin (26 Settembre 2015)

I gobbi sembrano davvero una squadra di scappati di casa.


----------



## Roten1896 (26 Settembre 2015)

Callejon si mangia il bis


----------



## ralf (26 Settembre 2015)

Ad avercene di giocatori come Ghoulam, bel giocatore.


----------



## admin (26 Settembre 2015)

*Napoli - Juve 1-0 fine PT.*


----------



## juventino (26 Settembre 2015)

Nel secondo tempo fuori il cesso fantasma col 21 e dentro Cuadrado.


----------



## Roten1896 (26 Settembre 2015)

Napoli sciupone. La Juventus pareggera nel secondo tempo


----------



## kolao95 (26 Settembre 2015)

Certo che definire cesso Dybala quando a fianco a sé ha un montato che gioca molto peggio di lui..


----------



## juventino (26 Settembre 2015)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Certo che definire cesso Dybala quando a fianco a sé ha un montato che gioca molto peggio di lui..



Uno costato 40 milioni non può permettersi di fare il compitino e nascondersi. E sarebbe una partita da 3 pure se fosse costato 1000 lire.


----------



## kolao95 (26 Settembre 2015)

juventino ha scritto:


> Uno costato 40 milioni non può permettersi di fare il compitino e nascondersi. E sarebbe una partita da 3 pure se fosse costato 1000 lire.



Sta giocando male, ma il resto della squadra sta facendo ridere, dai.


----------



## Mou (26 Settembre 2015)

Juventus imbarazzante, i giocatori sembrano esausti e soprattutto danno l'impressione di non sapere cosa fare con il pallone. 
Do merito a Sarri avere preparato la partita davvero bene: continui raddoppi, gioco a pochi tocchi, grande intensità.


----------



## Mou (26 Settembre 2015)

juventino ha scritto:


> Uno costato 40 milioni non può permettersi di fare il compitino e nascondersi. E sarebbe una partita da 3 pure se fosse costato 1000 lire.



Chi si sta salvando stasera? Pogba? Manca completamente il gioco.


----------



## Chrissonero (26 Settembre 2015)

Di certo il problema di questa Juventus allegriana non è Dybala..


----------



## Roten1896 (26 Settembre 2015)

Che vergogna sto Chiellini


----------



## juventino (26 Settembre 2015)

Mou ha scritto:


> Chi si sta salvando stasera? Pogba? Manca completamente il gioco.



Nessuno, ma se costi 40 milioni si presuppone che tu sia in grado di aiutare la squadra ad uscir fuori da questa situazione.


----------



## Roten1896 (26 Settembre 2015)

Sto Hysai sta umiliando pogba e dybala


----------



## Roten1896 (26 Settembre 2015)

Pareggio nell'nell'aria


----------



## Hellscream (26 Settembre 2015)

Il Napoli soffre di facili entusiasmi...


----------



## admin (26 Settembre 2015)

*Straordinario gol di Higuain!

2-0 Napoli!*


----------



## Dany20 (26 Settembre 2015)

Il pareggio mi andava bene ma godo comunque per la sconfitta della Juve.


----------



## admin (26 Settembre 2015)

Che pippa sto Hernanes. Ma come hanno fatto a prenderlo??


----------



## juventino (26 Settembre 2015)

Finita. Ma si sapeva. Ah colui che ha appena segnato è costato quanto Casper21, ma si sa, con 40 milioni non si poteva prendere nessuno meglio...


----------



## MaggieCloun (26 Settembre 2015)

E due lol grande Allegri  e sta a -13 dalla prima da Lunedi.


----------



## Roten1896 (26 Settembre 2015)

Che capra Buffon voto 4 oggi


----------



## admin (26 Settembre 2015)

*Lemina

2-1*


----------



## juventino (26 Settembre 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Che pippa sto Hernanes. Ma come hanno fatto a prenderlo??



Prestazione a dir poco sconcertante.


----------



## Dany20 (26 Settembre 2015)

2-1 Lemina.


----------



## MaggieCloun (26 Settembre 2015)

ahahha 2-1 Lemina pff finisce che fa la fine della partita contro la Sampdoria.


----------



## Roten1896 (26 Settembre 2015)

Sto Napoli è capace anche di perderla


----------



## Dany20 (26 Settembre 2015)

Il Napoli è vergognoso in difesa.


----------



## juventino (26 Settembre 2015)

Comunque vada a finire, questo Lemina mi piace, ha personalità.


----------



## Louis Gara (26 Settembre 2015)

Mamma mia Higuain che attaccante, comunque

Senza Tevez è il migliore in Seria A, a mani basse


----------



## juventino (26 Settembre 2015)

Morata fuori di un soffio.


----------



## Darren Marshall (26 Settembre 2015)

Incredibile come il Napoli non riesca mai a chiudere le partite.


----------



## Hellscream (26 Settembre 2015)

La pareggiano.


----------



## Hellscream (26 Settembre 2015)

Il Napoli praticamente non esiste più...


----------



## Principe (26 Settembre 2015)

Pogba è tanto se ne vale 40


----------



## juve_inworld (26 Settembre 2015)

Mi chiedo quando verrà esonerato sta capra di allegri, speriamo che quando succederà, si porti dietro pure padoin.


----------



## MaggieCloun (26 Settembre 2015)

Domani +13 dell'Inter pazzesco e vinceranno lo scudetto che rabbia e pensare che bastava poco per esserci pure noi li quest'anno...


----------



## admin (26 Settembre 2015)

*Napoli - Juve 2-1 FINALE*


----------



## Dany20 (26 Settembre 2015)

RIP Juve.


----------



## MaggieCloun (26 Settembre 2015)

6 partite 5 punti grande Max  .


----------



## Roten1896 (26 Settembre 2015)

Max ride come un troll


----------



## admin (26 Settembre 2015)

Mi sa che Acciuga farà una finaccia


----------



## Dany20 (26 Settembre 2015)

Se domani vinciamo andiamo andiamo a +7 sulla Juve.


----------



## Principe (26 Settembre 2015)

Allegri <3


----------



## juventino (26 Settembre 2015)

juve_inworld ha scritto:


> Mi chiedo quando verrà esonerato sta capra di allegri, speriamo che quando succederà, si porti dietro pure padoin.



Si dai così chiamano Mazzarri.


----------



## Dany20 (26 Settembre 2015)

La panchina di Allegri comincia a ballare.


----------



## Z A Z A' (26 Settembre 2015)

Maaaaxxxxxxx


----------



## sballotello (26 Settembre 2015)

grande allegri, continua cosi


----------



## Roten1896 (26 Settembre 2015)

Dany20 ha scritto:


> La panchina di Allegri comincia a ballare.



Ma vince col Siviglia e la tiene salda. Hanno fatto capire che il campionato non gli interessa


----------



## ralf (26 Settembre 2015)

Grande acciughina, sabotatore come pochi.


----------



## MissRossonera (26 Settembre 2015)

L'ho vista a spezzoni, ma direi che questa Juve ha più di qualche problema, al momento. Vederli perdere è sempre una grande soddisfazione, e poi il Napoli è una squadra che mi fa simpatia.
La rabbia sta nel vedere l'Inter capolista e pensare che con poco avremmo potuto giocarci le prime piazze pure noi.


----------



## BlackAndWhite (26 Settembre 2015)

arrivare in champions questo anno sara un miracolo...


----------



## Mou (26 Settembre 2015)

Sono sconcertato. Il Napoli ci ha annullati. Tecnicamente e atleticamente la prestazione peggiore degli ultimi 5 anni.


----------



## Darren Marshall (26 Settembre 2015)

Ma dove sono i tifosi bianconeri che facevano i fenomeni questa estate dicendo che come al solito sarebbero stati i più forti e che il mercato è stato più che positivo? Dove siete? Spariti? Bella figura di melma che state facendo.
Allegri in confusione totale, ha cambiato il modulo più volte durante la partita e non è mai riuscito a dare una svolta decisiva con le proprie scelte. 
Il gol casuale di Lemina regalato dal Napoli maschera la bruttissima partita giocata dai bianconeri.


----------



## bonvo74 (26 Settembre 2015)

che gusto!!!


----------



## Lorenz-v (26 Settembre 2015)

Non fate allenare a Max le squadre degli altri
(cit.)


----------



## davoreb (26 Settembre 2015)

questa è la prima partita che vedo della juve e l'ho scritto dopo 10 minuti, gioca in modo vergognoso.


----------



## BossKilla7 (26 Settembre 2015)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Ma dove sono i tifosi bianconeri che facevano i fenomeni questa estate dicendo che come al solito sarebbero stati i più forti e che il mercato è stato più che positivo? Dove siete? Spariti? Bella figura di melma che state facendo.
> Allegri in confusione totale, ha cambiato il modulo più volte durante la partita e non è mai riuscito a dare una svolta decisiva con le proprie scelte.
> Il gol casuale di Lemina regalato dal Napoli maschera la bruttissima partita giocata dai bianconeri.



"Ehhhhhh ma Pirlo camminava in campo, non sentiremo la sua mancanza gne. Ehhh ma Tevez se ne voleva andare in Argentina quindi giusto farlo partire, la nostra società ancora una volta è stata lungimirante e ha preso un bomber da 20 gol l'anno come Mandzukic. Senza contare poi i 40 mln del Bayern per Vidal ormai alla frutta. Grande Juve <3."


----------



## Dany20 (26 Settembre 2015)

Ma Mandzukic che fine ha fatto?


----------



## Hellscream (26 Settembre 2015)

Dany20 ha scritto:


> Ma Mandzukic che fine ha fatto?



Rotto per 20 giorni


----------



## davoreb (26 Settembre 2015)

dichiarazioni di Max da manicomio


----------



## Aron (26 Settembre 2015)

Allegri a questo punto rischia seriamente l'esonero. Dipende tutto dalla partita col Siviglia e dalla prossima gara di campionato.


----------



## Hellscream (26 Settembre 2015)

Aron ha scritto:


> Allegri a questo punto rischia seriamente l'esonero. Dipende tutto dalla partita col Siviglia e dalla prossima gara di campionato.



Le vincono entrambe.


----------



## sballotello (26 Settembre 2015)

Ecco allegri a vinovo


----------



## Hellscream (26 Settembre 2015)

Ah e comunque secondo me oggi il valore di Pogba si è alzato di almeno 400 miliardi.


----------



## Aron (26 Settembre 2015)

davoreb ha scritto:


> dichiarazioni di Max da manicomio



Stesso tipo di dichiarazioni insopportabili che faceva anche al Milan.


----------



## Aron (26 Settembre 2015)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Ah e comunque secondo me oggi il valore di Pogba si è alzato di almeno 400 miliardi.



Grave errore non cederlo.
Gioca senza voglia. Si svaluterà e dovranno cederlo a una cifra inferiore rispetto a quella che avrebbero incassato vendendolo quest'anno.


----------



## Aragorn (26 Settembre 2015)

Si sentiranno ancora appagati dopo il trionfo a Berlino, ci può stare.


----------



## Mou (26 Settembre 2015)

davoreb ha scritto:


> dichiarazioni di Max da manicomio



Cosa ha detto?


----------



## Aragorn (26 Settembre 2015)

Mou ha scritto:


> Cosa ha detto?



_I ragazzi hanno fatto una buona partita _


----------



## Mou (26 Settembre 2015)

Aragorn ha scritto:


> _I ragazzi hanno fatto una buona partita _


----------



## Hellscream (26 Settembre 2015)

Mou ha scritto:


>



E aggiungo, "nel primo tempo abbiamo fatto 20-25 minuti buoni, tenevamo bene il campo"


----------



## Blu71 (26 Settembre 2015)

Aragorn ha scritto:


> _I ragazzi hanno fatto una buona partita _





Mou ha scritto:


>



Grande Allegri.


----------



## Aragorn (26 Settembre 2015)

Mou ha scritto:


>



No scherzavo, in realtà non l'ho ascoltato. Però non mi meraviglierei se l'avesse detto davvero


----------



## Marchisio89 (26 Settembre 2015)

Eh ma abbiamo il bilancio in utile, complimenti a Marotta, grandissimo!!


----------



## S T B (26 Settembre 2015)

qualcuno ha provato a farci credere che ci eravamo sbagliati su Allegri. Ero sicuro che sarebbe arrivato questo giorno.


----------



## Hellscream (26 Settembre 2015)

Aragorn ha scritto:


> _I ragazzi hanno fatto una buona partita _


----------



## Blu71 (26 Settembre 2015)

Marchisio89 ha scritto:


> Eh ma abbiamo il bilancio in utile, complimenti a Marotta, grandissimo!!



...godetevi Allegri....


----------



## Hellscream (26 Settembre 2015)

Aragorn ha scritto:


> No scherzavo, in realtà non l'ho ascoltato. Però non mi meraviglierei se l'avesse detto davvero



Infatti l'ha detto davvero.


----------



## malos (26 Settembre 2015)

La contentezza svanisce quando penso che tanto se non vince la juve lo scudo lo vince l'inter. Mai una gioia.


E a noi bastava così poco.....maledetti.


----------



## Tobi (26 Settembre 2015)

Ecco alcune dichiarazioni le riporto da tuttomercatoweb

"Non sono preoccupato, ai ragazzi non posso rimproverare nulla. Abbiamo preso 5 contropiedi dal Napoli, i ragazzi hanno offerto una bella gara. Era una sfida importante, i calciatori riusciranno a scalare la classifica. Ora pensiamo alla gara di Champions, è stata una prestazione aggressiva da parte dei miei ragazzi. Abbiamo giocato contro un bel Napoli. Stasera, a dispetto delle altre volte, sono più sereno".


----------



## Ba Matte (26 Settembre 2015)

Tobi ha scritto:


> Ecco alcune dichiarazioni le riporto da tuttomercatoweb
> 
> "Non sono preoccupato, ai ragazzi non posso rimproverare nulla. Abbiamo preso 5 contropiedi dal Napoli, i ragazzi hanno offerto una bella gara. Era una sfida importante, i calciatori riusciranno a scalare la classifica. Ora pensiamo alla gara di Champions, è stata una prestazione aggressiva da parte dei miei ragazzi. Abbiamo giocato contro un bel Napoli. Stasera, a dispetto delle altre volte, sono più sereno".



Mi sanguinano le orecchie  e non sono juventino


----------



## Marchisio89 (26 Settembre 2015)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> ...godetevi Allegri....


La colpa in primis ce l'hanno quel pelato di Marotta e Agnelli. Hanno distrutto una squadra sti pezzenti.


----------



## Blu71 (26 Settembre 2015)

Tobi ha scritto:


> Ecco alcune dichiarazioni le riporto da tuttomercatoweb
> 
> "Non sono preoccupato, ai ragazzi non posso rimproverare nulla. Abbiamo preso 5 contropiedi dal Napoli, i ragazzi hanno offerto una bella gara. Era una sfida importante, i calciatori riusciranno a scalare la classifica. Ora pensiamo alla gara di Champions, è stata una prestazione aggressiva da parte dei miei ragazzi. Abbiamo giocato contro un bel Napoli. Stasera, a dispetto delle altre volte, sono più sereno".




Bene, spero che la Juve continui così.


----------



## davoreb (26 Settembre 2015)

Mou ha scritto:


> Cosa ha detto?



che non ha niente da dire ai ragazzi che hanno fatto un'ottima partita facendo fare al Napoli giusto qualche ripartenza.


----------



## malos (26 Settembre 2015)

Aron ha scritto:


> Allegri a questo punto rischia seriamente l'esonero. Dipende tutto dalla partita col Siviglia e dalla prossima gara di campionato.



Ci sarebbe libero un loro ex....Inzaghi


----------



## Sir Pilade (26 Settembre 2015)

Ha perso più punti la Juve a settembre quest'anno che in tutta la stagione dei 100 e passa punti..! 

Non vorrei mandare una gufata clamorosa, ma penso che i bianconeri non possano più ambire allo scudetto con questo score di partite già a settembre. Statisticamente da quando ci sono i tre punti ho sentito non è mai successo nemmeno che una squadra che a fine settembre avesse così pochi punti arrivasse almeno terza.. 

E parlando seriamente noi, l'Inter, giochiamo da cani, quindi direi che è l'anno della Roma, infine!


----------



## Super_Lollo (26 Settembre 2015)

Dichiarazioni di Allegri da manicomio veramente ... Come le faceva da noi , comunque quest anno che doveva lavorare veramente lui con la sua squadra e le sue capacità ecco venir fuori il vero valore dell allenatore .

Ridicolo sopravvalutato grazie ad Ibra &co al Milan e dalla squadra di Gonde lo scorso lo scorso anno


----------



## malos (26 Settembre 2015)

Sir Pilade ha scritto:


> Ha perso più punti la Juve a settembre quest'anno che in tutta la stagione dei 100 e passa punti..!
> 
> Non vorrei mandare una gufata clamorosa, ma penso che i bianconeri non possano più ambire allo scudetto con questo score di partite già a settembre. Statisticamente da quando ci sono i tre punti ho sentito non è mai successo nemmeno che una squadra che a fine settembre avesse così pochi punti arrivasse almeno terza..
> 
> E parlando seriamente noi, l'Inter, giochiamo da cani,* quindi direi che è l'anno della Roma*, infine!



Non riuscirebbero a vincere neanche fossero gli unici a giocare.


----------



## corvorossonero (26 Settembre 2015)

Contento, perché è l'ennesima dimostrazione di quello che ho detto quest'estate agli amici juventini del forum. Allegri è e resterà un allenatore mediocre. Prima ve ne liberate, meglio sarà per voi. Poi lasciatemi dire un'altra cosa, la rosa della juve è nettamente inferiore rispetto l'anno scorso, altro che migliorata, come si andava leggendo. Mi auguro che adesso abbiano aperto gli occhi gli juventini. 

P.s Pogba di questo passo vedrà dimezzato il suo valore.


----------



## Marchisio89 (26 Settembre 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Dichiarazioni di Allegri da manicomio veramente ... Come le faceva da noi , comunque quest anno che doveva lavorare veramente lui con la sua squadra e le sue capacità ecco venir fuori il vero valore dell allenatore .
> 
> Ridicolo sopravvalutato grazie ad Ibra &co al Milan e dalla squadra di Gonde lo scorso lo scorso anno


Gli hanno smantallato una squadra. Se gli tolgono sempre i migliori dopo la prima stagione, che colpa ne ha lui?
È successo al Milan ed é successo di nuovo alla Juventus...é pure sfigato.

Ovviamente anche lui ha le sue colpe, ci mancherebbe.


----------



## malos (26 Settembre 2015)

Marchisio89 ha scritto:


> Gli hanno smantallato una squadra. Se gli tolgono sempre i migliori dopo la prima stagione, che colpa ne ha lui?
> È successo al Milan ed é successo di nuovo alla Juventus...é pure sfigato.
> 
> Ovviamente anche lui ha le sue colpe, ci mancherebbe.



Insomma, al milan è riuscito a far perdere ad Ibra uno scudetto, un record. Ed era la squadra più forte. Allegri è un miracolato.


----------



## Sheva my Hero (26 Settembre 2015)

Godo come un cinghiale. Ogni sconfitta di questi boriosi ladruncoli è sempre un'ottima sensazione. Voglio un anno pieno di errori contro la Juve, spero che nello scontro diretto vinceremo con un gol di mano di zapata o su fuorigioco clamoroso. Devono sprofondare loro e tutto il carrozzone ovino.


----------



## Marchisio89 (26 Settembre 2015)

malos ha scritto:


> Insomma, al milan è riuscito a far perdere ad Ibra uno scudetto, un record. Ed era la squadra più forte. Allegri è un miracolato.


Vero, ma la Juventus non aveva le coppe (inserendo Vidal, Pirlo - e un Marchisio migliorato molto) e il Milan stesso aveva un centrocampo di fabbri. Poi un conto é non vincere lo Scudettino, un altro lottare per la salvezza!!

La Juve dell'anno scorso ha sfiorato il triplete, il che rende ancora piú scandalosa la situazione.

Se cacciano Allegri tanto non arrivano mica i Klopp o Ancelotti ... arriverá la solita soluzione all'italiana, un Mazzarri, un Cosmi che ne so.


----------



## davoreb (26 Settembre 2015)

Marchisio89 ha scritto:


> Gli hanno smantallato una squadra. Se gli tolgono sempre i migliori dopo la prima stagione, che colpa ne ha lui?
> È successo al Milan ed é successo di nuovo alla Juventus...é pure sfigato.
> 
> Ovviamente anche lui ha le sue colpe, ci mancherebbe.



si ma avete fatto anche un mercato discreto, cioè qua rischiate di non arrivare neanche in Champions.


----------



## corvorossonero (26 Settembre 2015)

Marchisio89 ha scritto:


> Vero, ma la Juventus non aveva le coppe (inserendo Vidal, Pirlo - e un Marchisio migliorato molto) e il Milan stesso aveva un centrocampo di fabbri. Poi un conto é non vincere lo Scudettino, un altro lottare per la salvezza!!
> 
> La Juve dell'anno scorso ha sfiorato il triplete, il che rende ancora piú scandalosa la situazione.



continuate pure a giustificare allegri, e gli avversari godono. Ancora non avete capito mi sa.


----------



## malos (27 Settembre 2015)

Marchisio89 ha scritto:


> Vero, ma la Juventus non aveva le coppe (inserendo Vidal, Pirlo - e un Marchisio migliorato molto) e il Milan stesso aveva un centrocampo di fabbri. Poi un conto é non vincere lo Scudettino, un altro lottare per la salvezza!!
> 
> La Juve dell'anno scorso ha sfiorato il triplete, il che rende ancora piú scandalosa la situazione.
> 
> Se cacciano Allegri tanto non arrivano mica i Klopp o Ancelotti ... arriverá la solita soluzione all'italiana, un Mazzarri, un Cosmi che ne so.



Ho sempre avuto l'idea che Allegri quando le cose iniziano a non funzionare non ci capisce più niente, va in confusione. Al milan è successo questo, alla juve fino a l'anno scorso le cose sono sempre andate lisce non ha mai avuto problemi seri da affrontare. Quest'anno è la prova del nove.


----------



## koti (27 Settembre 2015)

davoreb ha scritto:


> si ma avete fatto anche un mercato discreto, cioè qua rischiate di non arrivare neanche in Champions.


Mercato discreto però proprio no, hanno annientato una squadra. La colpa di questa situazione va prima di tutto alla dirigenza, le responsabilità di Allegri vengono dopo, decisamente. Io non dico che Allegri non abbia colpe ma penso che qualsiasi allenatore avrebbe fatto una faticaccia assurda con una squadra rivoluzionata/distrutta in questo modo.


----------



## Marchisio89 (27 Settembre 2015)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> continuate pure a giustificare allegri, e gli avversari godono. Ancora non avete capito mi sa.


Non lo sto difendendo, sto solo dicendo che non é il male principale. È diverso.



davoreb ha scritto:


> si ma avete fatto anche un mercato discreto, cioè qua rischiate di non arrivare neanche in Champions.


Sì ma é stato programmato malissimo, molto confusionario. Comunque penso che con il ritorno di Marchisio e Khedira, la squadra iniziera a girare meglio o almeno a difenderci meglio. Con la loro assenza, davanti alla difesa farei giocare Lemina....Hernanes purtroppo si é confermato il bidonazzo che mi aspettavo, mai piaciuto.

Ora come ora firmerei per il terzo posto.


----------



## Marchisio89 (27 Settembre 2015)

koti ha scritto:


> Mercato discreto però proprio no, hanno annientato una squadra. La colpa di questa situazione va prima di tutto alla dirigenza, le responsabilità di Allegri vengono dopo, decisamente. Io non dico che Allegri non abbia colpe ma penso che qualsiasi allenatore avrebbe fatto una faticaccia assurda con una squadra rivoluzionata/distrutta in questo modo.


Esattamente, è quello che dico anche io. La dirigenza juventina sta facendo la stessa cosa che fece Galliani 4 anni fa, assurdo.


----------



## 2515 (27 Settembre 2015)

Non sarà Allegri il male principale, ma i preparatori atletici che si porta dietro e perdere o pareggiare con le squadre che ha affrontato (meno Napoli e Roma perché perdere contro di loro ci può stare) è semplicemente ridicolo, per il valore della squadra non c'era partita, Conte sarebbe minimo a 3-4 punti dall'inter.


----------



## Marchisio89 (27 Settembre 2015)

L'inter, prima di smantellare lo squadrone che aveva, la Champions l'hanno vinta almeno.
Noi lo facciamo senza vincerla, da perfetti sfigati.

Non appena hanno visto i soldi non ci hanno capito piú niente.


----------



## Roten1896 (27 Settembre 2015)

statistiche curiose: già 3 sconfitte in 6 partite, mentre lo scorso anno 6 vittorie su 6. nessun successo in casa. unica vittoria col genoa che lo scorso anno era stata invece la prima sconfitta.


----------



## davoreb (27 Settembre 2015)

koti ha scritto:


> Mercato discreto però proprio no, hanno annientato una squadra. La colpa di questa situazione va prima di tutto alla dirigenza, le responsabilità di Allegri vengono dopo, decisamente. Io non dico che Allegri non abbia colpe ma penso che qualsiasi allenatore avrebbe fatto una faticaccia assurda con una squadra rivoluzionata/distrutta in questo modo.



Milan dopo il 2007 si dice che doveva rifondare, inter dopo il 2010 uguale. La Juve l'ha fatto.

Hanno preso il miglior giovane dello scorso campionato Dybala.

Preso khedira su cui tutti noi milanisti sbavavamo.

Sandro è un grande terzino.

Mandzukic un buon attacante e dall'anno scorso tenuto Pogba e Morata che quest'anno dovevano consacrarsi definitivamente.

Cioè se il Milan prendeva:

Rugani
Khedira
Sandro
Hernanes
Cuadrado
Mandzukic
Dybala

avremmo parlato di un grandissimo mercato.


----------



## Marchisio89 (27 Settembre 2015)

davoreb ha scritto:


> Milan dopo il 2007 si dice che doveva rifondare, inter dopo il 2010 uguale. La Juve l'ha fatto.
> 
> Hanno preso il miglior giovane dello scorso campionato Dybala.
> 
> ...


Le cessioni pesano pure peró, soprattutto erano tutti e tre giocatori di personalitá, che trascinavano la squadra.
In questa Juve si nascondono tutti, nessuno voleva la palla a fine partita.

Li rimpiango tutti e tre e siamo solo alla 6^ giornata.


----------



## Roten1896 (27 Settembre 2015)

davoreb ha scritto:


> Cioè se il Milan prendeva:
> 
> Rugani
> Khedira
> ...



Mah... di questi mi prendevo solo Cuadrado (comunque inadatto al modulo del Milan attuale) e forse Khedira (ma solo per la situazione disastrosa del nostro centrocampo dove persino il bistrattato Kucka sta facendo la differenza)
Il nostro mercato è stato decisamente migliore del loro. Noi partivamo da una rosa base nettamente inferiore alla loro e l'abbiamo comunque migliorata, loro hanno peggiorato non di poco.


----------



## koti (27 Settembre 2015)

davoreb ha scritto:


> Milan dopo il 2007 si dice che doveva rifondare, inter dopo il 2010 uguale. La Juve l'ha fatto.
> 
> Hanno preso il miglior giovane dello scorso campionato Dybala.
> 
> ...


Per me un mercato dove vengono spesi circa 80 milioni tra Zaza, Dybala, Mandzukic dopo aver venduto la spina dorsale della squadra, i tre leader della rosa, senza neanche sostituirli non può mai nella vita essere definito un discreto mercato. E' un mercato inconcepibile per una squadra che vuole continuare a vincere. Io trovo assurdo che dopo uno scempio del genere venga preso di mira prima di tutto l'allenatore, e non la dirigenza.


----------



## corvorossonero (27 Settembre 2015)

allegri con premium ce l'ha a morte....ne aveva per tutti 
Ha dimostrato ancora una volta che è presuntuoso ed arrogante come allenatore...che mediocre.


----------



## juventino (27 Settembre 2015)

Partiamo dal presupposto che qui tutti hanno le loro respinsabilità, ma io davvero non riesco a spiegarmi cosa diavolo vi ha fatto Allegri. La squadra gioca male, è innegabile, ma mi spiegate come potrebbe essere altrimenti? Cuadrado e Lemina, due giocatori che ad oggi sono stati i migliori finora sono arrivati praticamente gli ultimi giorni di mercato, sono andati via 3 pilastri essenziale senza esser stati sostituiti e infine sono arrivati giocatori a dir poco imbarazzanti. Neanche Mago Merlino riuscirebbe a fare meglio, siamo seri.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (27 Settembre 2015)

Allegri è un allenatore sfortunato però, gli hanno smantallato la squadra alla stessa maniera di come gliela smantellarono al Milan.


----------



## Shevchenko (27 Settembre 2015)

Sono appena arrivato a casa. Pensavo che la Juve riuscisse a vincere, invece no. Max continua nella sua impresa, nel mostrare il suo vero valore. Io velo dico, in Champions Allegri se la cava bene, ma in campionato. 
Questa rosa qua nelle mani di Conte sarebbe massimo seconda a 3/4 punti dalla Sfinter. Forse si sono realmente indeboliti, cosa che non credevi, errore mio che ammetto. Ma resta comunque la rosa più forte del campionato secondo me.

Bentornato Max. Immagino Conte che si starà facendo le pippe a due mani.

Ah, voglio segnalare una cosa: Mio fratello è Juventino da sempre. E' da quando hanno preso Allegri che continua a dire che è un pippone e che vorrebbe un altro allenatore, nonostante gli ottimi risultati ottenuti lo scorso anno. Lode a lui.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (27 Settembre 2015)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> Sono appena arrivato a casa. Pensavo che la Juve riuscisse a vincere, invece no. Max continua nella sua impresa, nel mostrare il suo vero valore. Io velo dico, in Champions Allegri se la cava bene, ma in campionato.
> Questa rosa qua nelle mani di Conte sarebbe massimo seconda a 3/4 punti dalla Sfinter. Forse si sono realmente indeboliti, cosa che non credevi, errore mio che ammetto. Ma resta comunque la rosa più forte del campionato secondo me.
> 
> Bentornato Max. Immagino Conte che si starà facendo le pippe a due mani.
> ...


Mah insomma, ha sfiorato un triplete, altro che lode. La verità è che gli hanno smantellato la squadra non meno di come fecero al Milan. Questa Juve non può applicare efficacemente nessun modulo, gli manca qualcosa in ogni caso, 4-3-3, 3-5-2, 4-3-1-2... è una squadra incompleta.


----------



## Shevchenko (27 Settembre 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Mah insomma, ha sfiorato un triplete, altro che lode. La verità è che gli hanno smantellato la squadra non meno di come fecero al Milan. Questa Juve non può applicare efficacemente nessun modulo, gli manca qualcosa in ogni caso, 4-3-3, 3-5-2, 4-3-1-2... è una squadra incompleta.



Ci ha visto lungo, come tutti quelli che continuavano a criticarlo lo scorso anno (me compreso) ma allo stesso tempo ammettendo i buoni risultati ottenuti. Quella rosa non è scarsa. Si vede la mano di Allegri, non sa costruire nulla. Lo ha ampiamente dimostrato, quindi si, lode a mio fratello e a tutti quelli come lui. I risultati vanno anche valutati, va capito anche come sono arrivati eh. 
Puo' anche essere che gli manchi qualcosa, però credo che abbiano ben più mancanze: Chievo, Udinese e Frosinone. 

E' il solito Allegri mediocre.


P.S: Buffon non mi sembra sia stato perfetto sui due 2 gol. Se avesse fatto Diego Lopez (a detta di molti espertoni, uno scarsone) quegli errori lo avrebbero già messo sulla gogna.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (27 Settembre 2015)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> Ci ha visto lungo, come tutti quelli che continuavano a criticarlo lo scorso anno (me compreso) ma allo stesso tempo ammettendo i buoni risultati ottenuti. Quella rosa non è scarsa. Si vede la mano di Allegri, non sa costruire nulla. Lo ha ampiamente dimostrato, quindi si, lode a mio fratello e a tutti quelli come lui. I risultati vanno anche valutati, va capito anche come sono arrivati eh.
> Puo' anche essere che gli manchi qualcosa, però credo che abbiano ben più mancanze: Chievo, Udinese e Frosinone.
> 
> E' il solito Allegri mediocre.
> ...


Ma visto lungo in cosa? Avevate previsto che la dirigenza distruggesse la squadra? Allora sì, ci avete visto lungo ma Allegri non ha colpe, perché la squadra gli è stata letteralmente distrutta ma nonostante tutto gli è stato confermato l'onere di vincere tutto e di ritentare l'assalto alla Champions, queste non sono condizioni in cui lavorare. Stessa identica situazione di quando svendettero il Milan per due lire, poi Berardi da solo ci mese in ridicolo e tutti addosso ad Allegri invece di spalare melma sul pelato, così come adesso tutti addosso ad Allegri invece che spalare melma sullo strabico.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (27 Settembre 2015)

Alllegri è stato preso in quanto esperto in rottamazioni, che poi faccia bene e che a lavori in corso non debba rottamare per forza è un altro conto


----------



## 2515 (27 Settembre 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Ma visto lungo in cosa? Avevate previsto che la dirigenza distruggesse la squadra? Allora sì, ci avete visto lungo ma Allegri non ha colpe, perché la squadra gli è stata letteralmente distrutta ma nonostante tutto gli è stato confermato l'onere di vincere tutto e di ritentare l'assalto alla Champions, queste non sono condizioni in cui lavorare. Stessa identica situazione di quando svendettero il Milan per due lire, poi Berardi da solo ci mese in ridicolo e tutti addosso ad Allegri invece di spalare melma sul pelato, così come adesso tutti addosso ad Allegri invece che spalare melma sullo strabico.



Non c'è nessun dubbio che Marotta sia più responsabile, ma...
1) I preparatori atletici del piffero li ha scelti lui e si è visto
2) Tu vuoi dirmi che non ha colpe? Ok, è chiaro, allora la rosa della Juve è così oscena da pareggiare a fatica con Chievo, col Frosinone e da prenderle da un Udinese imbarazzante. La nostra rosa è peggio della loro e con gli stessi risultati Mihajlovic lo vorremmo morto.


----------



## Shevchenko (27 Settembre 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Ma visto lungo in cosa? Avevate previsto che la dirigenza distruggesse la squadra? Allora sì, ci avete visto lungo ma Allegri non ha colpe, perché la squadra gli è stata letteralmente distrutta ma nonostante tutto gli è stato confermato l'onere di vincere tutto e di ritentare l'assalto alla Champions, queste non sono condizioni in cui lavorare. Stessa identica situazione di quando svendettero il Milan per due lire, poi Berardi da solo ci mese in ridicolo e tutti addosso ad Allegri invece di spalare melma sul pelato, così come adesso tutti addosso ad Allegri invece che spalare melma sullo strabico.



Ma per l'amor di Dio non dico che Marotta non abbia colpe. Ma non hanno preso mica delle mezze pippe come rincalzi, cosa che fece il Milan.

Alex Sandro
Kedhira
Mandzukic
Dybala
Zaza
Lemina
Rugani
Cuadrado
Hernanes

Senza contare i già forti titolari. La Juventus ha una rosa forte, forse non come quella dello scarso anno, ma comunque forte. Dovrebbe essere almeno al secondo posto. Se poi vogliamo difendere a tutti i costi un allenatore mediocre, facciamo pure. Allora non vedo perché non si possa dire che: Chievo, Udinese e Frosinone sono più forti o allo stesso livello della Juve. Gli hanno smantellato la squadra, ha una rosa di pipponi. Meglio la rosa delle squadre sopracitate. 
Facile vincere con la squadra degli altri (di Conte)


----------



## Roten1896 (27 Settembre 2015)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> Ci ha visto lungo, come tutti quelli che continuavano a criticarlo lo scorso anno (me compreso) ma allo stesso tempo ammettendo i buoni risultati ottenuti.



Allora vederci lungo su un allenatore, anche di alto livello come Allegri, non è un grande merito anche perché qualsiasi allenatore sulla Terra è attaccabile se lo si vuole attaccare, lo stesso Conte è stato massacrato per la storia dei 100 punti spazzati via da un Benfica qualsiasi quando c'era in ballo un trofeo internazionale. E possiamo dire che Mourinho oggi non se la passa benissimo. Ancelotti, il migliore sulla scena internazionale, lo scorso anno fu surclassato da Allegri (e idem Klopp). 
Quindi che Allegri sia un buonissimo allenatore non ci sono proprio dubbi.
Che oggi sia in difficoltà, non ci sono dubbi neanche lì. Sicuramente certi atteggiamenti come le risate da troll alla fine della partita persa sarebbero da evitare. 

Riguardo alla situazione di oggi della Juventus credo che stia pesando moralmente come un macigno la sconfitta in finale di Champions, specialmente sulla vecchia guardia. Secondo voi a Buffon, Chiellini e soci importa davvero così tanto aggiungere un quinto scudetto consecutivo quando sanno che il treno Champions, specialmente dopo gli addii di quest'estate, difficilmente ripassa? Secondo me se potessero darebbero indietro anche qualche scudetto e la coppa italia per avere in cambio quella finale. 
A oggi si stanno palesemente concentrando a passare il girone piuttosto che cercare una rimonta (comunque improbabile) in Serie A, lo dimostra anche la formazione iniziale di ieri. 

Un anno senza vincere (e con ogni probabilità senza giocare la CL nel 2016/17) farà tornare la fame anche in Italia.


----------



## Gre-No-Li (27 Settembre 2015)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> Ma per l'amor di Dio non dico che Marotta non abbia colpe. Ma non hanno preso mica delle mezze pippe come rincalzi, cosa che fece il Milan.
> 
> Alex Sandro
> Kedhira
> ...


A parte Hernanes, che non è una mezza pippa ma una pippa intera, effettivamente gli altri son tutti buon giocatori. Tra parentesi, acciughina sta rovinando pure Rugani, manco un minuto finora. Capisco comunque perché molti qui nel forum, parlo dei milanisti, lo difendono dopo averlo crocifisso quando era nel Milan, vogliono la rovina completa della Juve


----------



## MGP (27 Settembre 2015)

io non puo proprio capire come si puo dire che Allegri non ha colpe e che la squadra e stato distruto.
Pirlo si sapeva che partira, non era nessuna novita da Genaio.
Tevez si sapeva che partira da Aprile, non una grande novita.
Solo Vidal e stato venduto per 40 millione .
Dov'e la colpa di Allegri ? nella programazione, lui dove fare capire la dirigenza qual e il prosimo modulo da utilizare e dove sono le grandi problemi, dove mancano le giocatori.
Cosa ha fato Allegri ? niente, ha solo chiesto un trequartista ... per quale modulo ? 4-3-1-2 ? qual'e il modulo di riserva ? dov'e la programazione.
tutta estate non ha provato niente nelle amichevole, la preparazione estiva non e finita neanche oggi, tutte le prove le ha fato nel campionata, 6 partite giocate, 6 formazioni diverse e 3-4 moduli, tutte queste le doveva fare nelle amicale, tutto e allo sbando a questo momento.
ma negli alenamenti il gran signora Allegri non provato Hernanes da regista ? e non lo vede che non e addatato a questo ruolo, la stesa con Pogba, o con zaza, o con padoin ?
la dirigenza ha altre colpe ma per me il tecnico deve prezentare alla dirigenza quale sono gli problemi tecnici, di spogliatoio etc.
Allegri ha fato molti ma molti molti molti errori queste 6 partite di serie A ed e solo la colpa sua per i 5 punti in campionato.
non si poteva dire che i vari Sassuolo,Chevo,Sampdoria,Torino,Atalanta,Palermo hano rose piu forti e sono sopra la Juve nel campionato ... si poteva capire se era nel terzo o quarto posto a 3-4 punti di distanza ma quando hai fato 5 punti su 6 gare e hai giocato con Udinese,Chievo e Frosinone a casa e hai fato solo 2 punti , per me non si puo cercare alibi.


----------



## O Animal (27 Settembre 2015)

Il più grande di tutti gli errori è stato pensare che quel numero 10 fosse un grande numero 10 e non il giocatore più sopravvalutato da Tuttosport nella storia dello sport... Occhio a chi sta giocando bene nella Juve da inizio anno... 

Piccola legenda per lo score totale: -20=4; -10=4,5; 0=5; 10=5,5; 20=6; 30=6,5; 40=7; 50=7,5


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (27 Settembre 2015)

2515 ha scritto:


> Non c'è nessun dubbio che Marotta sia più responsabile, ma...
> 1) I preparatori atletici del piffero li ha scelti lui e si è visto
> 2) Tu vuoi dirmi che non ha colpe? Ok, è chiaro, allora la rosa della Juve è così oscena da pareggiare a fatica con Chievo, col Frosinone e da prenderle da un Udinese imbarazzante. La nostra rosa è peggio della loro e con gli stessi risultati Mihajlovic lo vorremmo morto.





Shevchenko ha scritto:


> Ma per l'amor di Dio non dico che Marotta non abbia colpe. Ma non hanno preso mica delle mezze pippe come rincalzi, cosa che fece il Milan.
> 
> Alex Sandro
> Kedhira
> ...


Il fatto che non sia riuscito a vincere con Udinese, Frosinone e Chievo non vuol dire nulla e sai perché? Perché nel calcio conta anche la testa e alla Juve manca proprio la testa, non ci sono più certezze, non c'è più serenità, sicurezza nei propri mezzi. 
Com'è possibile allora che la Juventus abbia battuto il City mandandolo in crisi nera in campionato e poi abbia pareggiato col Chievo, perso con l'Udinese e si sia fatto asfaltare dal Napoli? Perché col City Allegri è riuscito a tenere di nuovo concentrati tutti quanti e a fargli dare il meglio di sé, perché Allegri tatticamente è un *signor* allenatore, tant'è vero che in Champions è sempre stato eliminato dal Barcellona più forte del mondo, sia col Milan che con la Juve, per il resto non le ha mai cannate. 
In campionato è diverso, non puoi tenere alta la concentrazione col Frosinone come col City, è fisiologico, da che mondo e mondo, altrimenti lo stesso Sacchi non avrebbe vinto un campionato soltanto a fronte di due Coppe dei Campioni di fila. 
La Juventus si è indebolita perché non è più forte a 360°, non è più una squadra che anche quando gioca sotto le sue possibilità riesce a vincere, adesso la Juve deve dare sempre il 100%, anche col Frosinone, perché la squadra è stata smantellata nelle sue fondamenta, non c'entra che la Juventus sia più forte del Frosinone, c'entra invece che alla Juventus non c'è più testa.


----------



## Tobi (27 Settembre 2015)

Come dice qualcuno, la squadra è stata indebolita ma non puoi fare 5 punti dopo aver affrontato: Udinese Chievo e Frosinone.

Ieri contro il Napoli non ci ha capito nulla, ha cambiato modulo un sacco di volte senza mai dare una quadratura alla squadra.
Che poi la cosa bella è che sia stata allestita una rosa più adatta al gioco di Conte prendendo esterni come Cuadrado ed Alex Sandro e attaccanti che fanno molto lavoro senza palla (Mandzukic e Zaza). Occhio che se non fanno 6 punti nelle prossime due partite l'ingresso alla Champions diventa difficile


----------



## ps18ps (27 Settembre 2015)

per me le colpe sono da distribuirsi tra società ed allenatore.

La società ha fatto un ottimo mercato fino alla cessione di vidal, poi li invece che comprare un ottimo trequartista è andata in confusione prendendo negli ultimi giorni cuadrado ed hernanes che non possono sopperire alla partenza di vidal.

Invece quest'anno secondo me allegri ha gestito tutta la preparazione ed infatti si sono rivisti tutti i problemi che ha mostrato anche la milan: tanti infortuni muscolari e partenza in campionato molto lenta, inoltre quando le cose non vanno bene anche lui va in confusione e continuja a cambiare moduli creando confusione nei giocatori.


----------



## juventino (27 Settembre 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Il fatto che non sia riuscito a vincere con Udinese, Frosinone e Chievo non vuol dire nulla e sai perché? Perché nel calcio conta anche la testa e alla Juve manca proprio la testa, non ci sono più certezze, non c'è più serenità, sicurezza nei propri mezzi.
> Com'è possibile allora che la Juventus abbia battuto il City mandandolo in crisi nera in campionato e poi abbia pareggiato col Chievo, perso con l'Udinese e si sia fatto asfaltare dal Napoli? Perché col City Allegri è riuscito a tenere di nuovo concentrati tutti quanti e a fargli dare il meglio di sé, perché Allegri tatticamente è un *signor* allenatore, tant'è vero che in Champions è sempre stato eliminato dal Barcellona più forte del mondo, sia col Milan che con la Juve, per il resto non le ha mai cannate.
> In campionato è diverso, non puoi tenere alta la concentrazione col Frosinone come col City, è fisiologico, da che mondo e mondo, altrimenti lo stesso Sacchi non avrebbe vinto un campionato soltanto a fronte di due Coppe dei Campioni di fila.
> La Juventus si è indebolita perché non è più forte a 360°, non è più una squadra che anche quando gioca sotto le sue possibilità riesce a vincere, adesso la Juve deve dare sempre il 100%, anche col Frosinone, perché la squadra è stata smantellata nelle sue fondamenta, non c'entra che la Juventus sia più forte del Frosinone, c'entra invece che alla Juventus non c'è più testa.



Penso che non avrei saputo scriverlo meglio. La cosa che mi fa più arrabbiare è che ora quegli sciacalli dei giornalai stanno già facendo i nomi di eventuali sostituti, con tutta quella massa di capre bianconere a calcare l'onda gridando "esoneratelo", "l'anno scorso ha vinto grazie alla rosa di Conte" e altre amenità. Ma mettere in dubbio il signore dagli occhi storti, il vero responsabile di questa situazione niente.


----------



## Aragorn (27 Settembre 2015)

Io ero uno di quelli che riteneva positivo il mercato bianconero (almeno in ottica nazionale). Tenendo conto dell'età di Pirlo e dell'improvvisa richiesta di cessione di Tevez (sono certo che se l'avessero saputo per tempo lo avrebbero sostituito con uno più esperto di Dybala) a mio modo di vedere avevano gestito abbastanza bene l' "emergenza". Evidentemente avevo sottovalutato l'impatto che in questo sport hanno il carisma e la personalità, e perdere in un colpo solo i tre giocatori più simbolici sotto questo aspetto è stato un brutto colpo (basti pensare all'involuzione di Pogba non appena ha dovuto caricarsi la squadra sulle sapalle). In conclusione, faccio mea culpa; questa Juve è molto meno forte di quanto i nomi sull'album di figurine potessero far credere. Ergo in caso di stagione a zeru tituli non trovo corretto dare tutte le colpe ad Allegri.

Fatta questa doverosa premessa: basta con questa favola del "povero Allegri, gli smembrano sempre le squadre", perchè in tutta la sua carriera la stagione che ha decretato il suo vero fallimento non è quella 2013-14 e non sarà nemmeno la 2015-16, ma bensì è stata la 2011-12. L'anno in cui abbiamo perso lo scudetto non mi risulta che ci fosse stato chissà quale smantellamento. Vero, non gli avevano preso nè Fabregas nè Hamsik, per non parlare del caso Tevez (che per molti avrebbe cambiato non solo il destino del Milan ma addirittura della storia dell'umanità) ma al di là di questo già il fatto di avere Ibra in squadra in teoria doveva essere più che sufficiente per rinconfermarci vincitori. E invece nada, e non smetterò mai di ricordare che quello scudetto fu buttato via per non essere riusciti a battere (A SAN SIRO !) il Bologna e una Fiorentina prossima alla Serie B ...


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (27 Settembre 2015)

juventino ha scritto:


> Penso che non avrei saputo scriverlo meglio. La cosa che mi fa più arrabbiare è che ora quegli sciacalli dei giornalai stanno già facendo i nomi di eventuali sostituti, con tutta quella massa di capre bianconere a calcare l'onda gridando "esoneratelo", "l'anno scorso ha vinto grazie alla rosa di Conte" e altre amenità. Ma mettere in dubbio il signore dagli occhi storti, il vero responsabile di questa situazione niente.


Io fui uno degli heaters di Allegri all'epoca dell'esonero al Milan, poi mi son dovuto ricredere l'anno scorso a fronte di un double nazionale e di una finale di Champions League persa contro un Barcellona praticamente invincibile. 
È già stato sufficiente sbagliare la valutazione di questo allenatore una volta, sarebbe ridicolo tornare alla posizione di partenza spinto soltanto dall'apparenza dei risultati, perché adesso alla Juve ho visto ciò che non volli vedere al Milan all'epoca, cioè una squadra completamente smantellata dopo le vittorie del primo anno.
Ho già spiegato perché non può essere colpa di Allegri o per lo meno non può essere completamente colpa di Allegri, sarebbe stata sua esclusiva responsabilità se con la stessa squadra dell'anno scorso avesse conseguito questi risultati ma non con questa Juve, certamente la soluzione non è esonerarlo, non ho idea di come possa risollevare questa situazione ma la soluzione non è il cambio in panchina.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (27 Settembre 2015)

Aragorn ha scritto:


> Io ero uno di quelli che riteneva positivo il mercato bianconero (almeno in ottica nazionale). Tenendo conto dell'età di Pirlo e dell'improvvisa richiesta di cessione di Tevez (sono certo che se l'avessero saputo per tempo lo avrebbero sostituito con uno più esperto di Dybala) a mio modo di vedere avevano gestito abbastanza bene l' "emergenza". Evidentemente avevo sottovalutato l'impatto che in questo sport hanno il carisma e la personalità, e perdere in un colpo solo i tre giocatori più simbolici sotto questo aspetto è stato un brutto colpo (basti pensare all'involuzione di Pogba non appena ha dovuto caricarsi la squadra sulle sapalle). In conclusione, faccio mea culpa; questa Juve è molto meno forte di quanto i nomi sull'album di figurine potessero far credere. Ergo in caso si stagione a zeru tituli non trovo corretto dare tutte le colpe ad Allegri.
> 
> Fatta questa doverosa premessa: basta con questa favola del "povero Allegri, gli smembrano sempre le squadre", perchè in tutta la sua carriera la stagione che ha decretato il suo vero fallimento non è quella 2013-14 e non sarà nemmeno la 2015-16, ma bensì è stata la 2011-12. L'anno in cui abbiamo perso lo scudetto non mi risulta che ci fosse stato chissà quale smantellamento. Vero, non gli avevano preso nè Fabregas nè Hamsik, per non parlare del caso Tevez (che per molti avrebbe cambiato non solo il destino del Milan ma addirittura della storia dell'umanità) ma al di là di questo già il fatto di avere Ibra in squadra in teoria doveva essere più che sufficiente per rinconfermarci vincitori. E invece nada, e non smetterò mai di ricordare che quello scudetto fu buttato via per non essere riusciti a battere (A SAN SIRO !) il Bologna e una Fiorentina prossima alla Serie B ...


Infatti ciò che hai spiegato non lo rende un *grande* allenatore ma sicuramente non è il mediocre che si sente dire in giro dagli juventini e in questo topic. Allegri è un buon allenatore, più che buono, i pessimi risultati sono principalmente frutto di uno sfascio completo della rosa.


----------



## Aragorn (27 Settembre 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Infatti ciò che hai spiegato non lo rende un *grande* allenatore ma sicuramente non è il mediocre che si sente dire in giro dagli juventini e in questo topic. Allegri è un buon allenatore, più che buono, i pessimi risultati sono principalmente frutto di uno sfascio completo della rosa.



Da milanista faccio alquanto fatica a definire un "più che buon" allenatore uno che ci ha fatto perdere uno scudetto in quel modo, manco fossimo la Juve che vince campionati un anno sì e uno no. È un discreto allenatore pieno di fans ed haters che in lui vedono sempre il bene e il male anche laddove non ci sono.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (27 Settembre 2015)

Aragorn ha scritto:


> Da milanista faccio alquanto fatica a definire un "più che buon" allenatore uno che ci ha fatto perdere uno scudetto in quel modo, manco fossimo la Juve che vince campionati un anno sì e uno no. È un discreto allenatore pieno di fans ed haters che in lui vedono sempre il bene e il male anche laddove non ci sono.


Ti ribadisco il concetto, quella stagione è la prova di come non sia un grande allenatore ma la stagione scorsa alla Juve e gli stessi successi con noi sono la prova, invece, di quanto di buono possa dare. Non è tutto bianco o nero, Allegri non deve essere un grande allenatore o un brocco, penso non si faccia torto a nessuno dicendo che sulla panchina se la cavicchi discretamente, no?


----------



## Aragorn (27 Settembre 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Ti ribadisco il concetto, quella stagione è la prova di come non sia un grande allenatore ma la stagione scorsa alla Juve e gli stessi successi con noi sono la prova, invece, di quanto di buono possa dare. *Non è tutto bianco o nero*, Allegri non deve essere un grande allenatore o un brocco, penso non si faccia torto a nessuno dicendo che sulla panchina se la cavicchi discretamente, no?



Perchè ho forse detto il contrario ? la differenza è che tu lo vedi come un discreto allenatore più tendente al "buono", mentre io un discreto allenatore più tendente al "normale". Semplici opinioni


----------



## kolao95 (27 Settembre 2015)

La scusa che ad Allegri gli hanno smantellato la squadra non regge, dai. Il mercato della Juve quest'anno secondo me è stato un buonissimo mercato, l'unica cosa che è mancata è il trequartista, ma gli hanno comunque preso Cuadrado, che in Italia fa la differenza, e in più ha a disposizione giocatori con cui può fare qualsiasi modulo. La sua colpa è non aver dato un'identità a questo nuovo gruppo, ha avuto tre mesi a disposizione e la squadra non sa cosa fare in campo e per di più sembra molle (il giocatore simbolo di questa mollezza è Mr.100 milioni) e fisicamente giù, insomma le stesse cose che si sono verificate al Milan.


----------



## Tifo'o (27 Settembre 2015)

Magari tenevano Pirlo, Vidal e Tevez e poi i risultati sarebbe stati li stessi e con tanto " ehehe ma la Juve ha fatto lo stesso errore i Milan post Atene ed Inter post Madrid". 

Pirlo Vida e Tevez non avevano più voglia di rimanere, inutile continuare a dire che sarebbe stato meglio tenerseli.

L'errore non è stato tanto l'addio di dei tre, ma non aver sostituito due campioni (Tevez e Vidal) con altri due grandi giocatori.

Dybala, Hernanas, Cuadrado, Mandukic... sono stati acquisti non top.

Dovevano prendere due top uno in avanti ed un numero 10


----------



## Z A Z A' (27 Settembre 2015)

davoreb ha scritto:


> Cioè se il Milan prendeva:
> 
> Rugani
> Khedira
> ...



Assolutamente,ma le due squadre in questione sono in situazioni totalmente diverse.
Noi ci saremmo rinforzati enormemente,loro si sono un po' indeboliti.


----------



## Darren Marshall (27 Settembre 2015)

.


----------



## Mou (27 Settembre 2015)

Col City abbiamo vinto grazie ad un lampo di classe pura di Morata, non certo per il gioco espresso. Questa è una Juventus rinunciataria, catenacciara, che vive dei lampi dei (pochi) campioni, non dell'organizzazione corale di gioco.
Ripeto quanto scritto ieri: col Napoli ho visto la peggiore prestazione tattica e atletica degli ultimi 5 anni. Parliamoci chiaro: non riuscivamo a fare due passaggi di fila, il Napoli ci ha demoliti.
Ad Allegri imputo la confusione tattica: ancora non sappiamo quale è il nostro modulo. Ma scherziamo?


----------



## Gre-No-Li (27 Settembre 2015)

La storia di Allegri è simile nelle due realtà: con la squadra formata e i leader in campo vince, con i leader venduti non è in grado di gestire. La differenza delle due situazioni è che nella Juve le vendite sono state obbligate, per vari motivi, nel Milan per tappare buchi di bilancio, ma il risultato è lo stesso.


----------



## mefisto94 (27 Settembre 2015)

Gre-No-Li ha scritto:


> La storia di Allegri è simile nelle due realtà: *con la squadra formata e i leader in campo vince, con i leader venduti non è in grado di gestire. *La differenza delle due situazioni è che nella Juve le vendite sono state obbligate, per vari motivi, nel Milan per tappare buchi di bilancio, ma il risultato è lo stesso.



Beh non mi pare un complimento.


----------

